# March Maybe Baby? 3dpo come join me in the tww.



## Tui

I'm first cycle back ttc after my 4th loss. I think I'm 2dpo. Anyone near to join me in the wait this month?


----------



## firsttimer123

I am cd8 should o cd12ish a little behind! Mine will be April bfp but I'll wait it out with you! I am a poas and major symptom spotter :) trying to concieve number1!


----------



## Tui

Yay ! My temps are a little weird this cycle so I may not be 2po yet. I'll see if I get crosshairs tomorrow on FF.

Welcome anyway. 

I'm also trying for number one. I've just turned 39 so running out of time. As you can see I'm not having much luck. How about you?


----------



## Tui

Anyone else want to join us?


----------



## firsttimer123

I am 26, ttc number 1, had a mmc in December.... Had a long mc leading to d&c early in March this is second month ttc after mmc. I didn't buy opks this cycle so going with cm and ovia... Hopefully we have some luck


----------



## Tui

Sorry to hear that honey. Fingers crossed for this time. 

I got my cross hairs this morning, so it looks like I'm 3dpo. The tww is official. 

Can't wait to start poas, lol.


----------



## Tui

Come on ladies, I know this area is quiet but there must be some others who want to chat?


----------



## firsttimer123

I know it's crazy! I guess we are only ones trying for bfps! It us great to chat with girls who feel my pain!!!


----------



## Tui

I love my friends on here but nearly all of them are pregnant now. No one to stare at pee sticks with, lol.

Glad I have you


----------



## TTC100

Hi ladies...I am in my TWW as well. TTC #1 (32 years old; DH is 34). I had a m/c (a blighted ovum) in January and got my first AF March 5. I don't temp, so I can't confirm ovulation but had all the signs and symptoms of it, as well as a positive OPK, over the weekend. Now I am hoping my body does its job! Baby dust to you...hopefully we will be getting back on soon with our BFP!!!!!


----------



## Tui

Yay, welcome ! Sorry for your loss earlier :hugs:

Someone to obsess with. I'm going nuts today wondering if we will get lucky this month. Been trying to keep busy (I work from home) but it's getting to me today for some reason. 

I normally start testing about 7dpo :blush: usually out of boredom. I have had a squinter at 8dpo in the past though. What about you ladies, when do you poas?


----------



## TTC100

Tui said:


> Yay, welcome ! Sorry for your loss earlier :hugs:
> 
> Someone to obsess with. I'm going nuts today wondering if we will get lucky this month. Been trying to keep busy (I work from home) but it's getting to me today for some reason.
> 
> I normally start testing about 7dpo :blush: usually out of boredom. I have had a squinter at 8dpo in the past though. What about you ladies, when do you poas?

Sorry for yours too...I can't imagine going through 4. You are very strong. I've only been pregnant once, and I didn't test until 3 days after I expected AF. Don't know how I was able to hold out that long...by that time, I literally got a BFP. There was no doubt I was pregnant. Bought a bunch of cheapies recently though, so I'll prob start earlier. I'm going crazy too. My SIL announced her pregnancy about a week after I miscarried and her and her husband Facetimed us when I got home from work today to announce it is a boy...I would have been about 2 weeks ahead of her, so that's never fun. But, hoping it is this month for us!


----------



## Tui

Hard when someone you know gets pregnant at the same time.

Wouldn't say I'm strong. I fell apart a little last time. We had seen a heart beat so it hurt more. You have to keep going though. Hopefully I'll get my baby eventually. 

Jeesh am I still only 3dpo. This day is dragging!


----------



## firsttimer123

With my mmc I tested from 7dpo and got a bfp 9dpo....every cycle I just feel like I know I am pregnant ( so I test like crazy) this cycle I will probably feel the same and test 7dpo :) I am cd9 with a short cycle so should o within the next few days... Then the madness of the tww.


----------



## firsttimer123

Ttc100 my best friend (who had 2 children) and I had exact due dates and I had an mmc and she is 22 weeks.. It will be a tough july, I can already feel the distance I have put between us.


----------



## TTC100

Well, don't give up, Tui. I know someone who had 5 m/c and on her 6th try gave birth to a beautiful, healthy baby girl!

firsttimer123, July was my due date month too...although we will never forget, it is going to be a great month because we will all have out BFPs by then! Exciting!

Since I got such a strong line 3 days after AF, I'm planning to test earlier. Prob will this weekend. I doubt I will be able to wait longer this time!


----------



## firsttimer123

I will probably get to start testing next weekend... Hopefully o in the next few days!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hello lovelies :hugs:

First of all I'm so sorry about all of your losses and sending lots of :dust:

I would love to join your chat. I had an early MC at almost 5 weeks and the cycle since has been very messed up. Body tried to O 12 days ago. Looked like an -almost- pos opk. So we DTD lots and I began ss and testing at 5dpo. I had a virus in the end hence the exhaustion and lack of appetite. 

Turns out I got a real pos okp on Friday just gone so last weekend, back to :spermy: collecting haha. With that though I got all the righ cm, positioning ect. So AF should be due tomorrow according to old opk but it wasn't pos so I have a much longer cycle following the mc. 

Blessed with two children already I'm 28 dh is 30 and have now had 3 mc's from 5-6 weeks. 

Today has been a weird one -way too early to be ss If I had a pos okp on friday I guess that could make me 1dpo today? IDK. Trying to not be as mental this time as I spent wayyyyy to much money on tests in my fake tww haha. Look forward to hearing from you all. :flower:

I may order some IC's to help with the obsession this time. Trying to hold out until at least the 30th. HELP hahahaha total POAS addict. xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Just ordered 50 10mlU from amazon :) they should be here Between Sat and Monday coming eeeeep.


----------



## Tui

Welcome amber. Sorry for your losses xx

Can't wait till the poas begins!


----------



## TTC100

Welcome...glad you are here! (well, at least the TTC part)

Having kind of a rough day...just ran into a video on FB from my SIL's gender reveal party today (she lives in another state). she looks so happy...man, I should swear off FB for a while. :cry:


----------



## Tui

It will be your turn soon :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer123

I know social media is the worst... So many pregnant people and babies... Some people don't know how lucky they truly are


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh bless you. I can't imagine how conflicted you must feel about that. 

It is true it will be your turn to glow soon, take each day as it comes :hugs:

Thank you all for being so welcoming :kiss:

I don't have any news so far. It's so early.

Has anyone heard of taking b-12 selenium and l-arginine along with the folic acid for preconception? I've been taking them for a month now as has hubby. I've read a little online about them and there is a tiny bit of evidence to suggest they do help. 

:coffee:


----------



## TTC100

Thanks, ladies. Just taking it one day at a time. 

No news here either. Planning to test this weekend. Today my lower back has been killing me...I really need to lower my outside stress!!

I have heard of B-6 & B-12 but not the other ones...what are they supposed to do?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

TTC100 said:


> Thanks, ladies. Just taking it one day at a time.
> 
> No news here either. Planning to test this weekend. Today my lower back has been killing me...I really need to lower my outside stress!!
> 
> I have heard of B-6 & B-12 but not the other ones...what are they supposed to do?

I was advised by a lady who works in a health shop here in the UK called holland and barretts. I don't know if they are known internationally. 

Here is a link detailing their benefits. 

https://natural-fertility-info.com/l-arginine.html

I have no idea if it works. But there is reliable evidence based research to back it up. :hugs:


----------



## Tui

Ladies on here take all sorts of things, lol. I tried royal jelly, supposed to be for good egg health. I keep forgetting to take them though, so I'm au natural this time.


----------



## Tui

Symptom spotting time....

5dpo .... backache and a bit crampy.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I think if you have a fab diet it's unnecessary. For me, due to being on metformin I have to take 5mg of folic acid and vitamin b-12 daily anyway. The other two are because I don't eat any red meat, offal or dairy due to allergies. :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Tui said:


> Symptom spotting time....
> 
> 5dpo .... backache and a bit crampy.


exciting :flower:


----------



## Tui

I still take 5mg folic acid. Can't stop that one, lol.


----------



## Tui

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Tui said:
> 
> 
> Symptom spotting time....
> 
> 5dpo .... backache and a bit crampy.
> 
> 
> exciting :flower:Click to expand...

Too early to mean anything. Just bored waiting to test. Will drive you all crazy I promise, lol.


----------



## TTC100

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> TTC100 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, ladies. Just taking it one day at a time.
> 
> No news here either. Planning to test this weekend. Today my lower back has been killing me...I really need to lower my outside stress!!
> 
> I have heard of B-6 & B-12 but not the other ones...what are they supposed to do?
> 
> I was advised by a lady who works in a health shop here in the UK called holland and barretts. I don't know if they are known internationally.
> 
> Here is a link detailing their benefits.
> 
> https://natural-fertility-info.com/l-arginine.html
> 
> I have no idea if it works. But there is reliable evidence based research to back it up. :hugs:Click to expand...

Great...thanks for the info! Love learning about all this new stuff. I take a prenatal with a DHA supplement. The only other thing I do is eat full fat dairy (milk, yogurt, etc.) I read somewhere where it can decrease chances of anovulatory cycles by 30%...and I happen to love milk and yogurt, so it works out.

Another things that looks interesting is raspberry leaf teaf. I actually drank it after I was diagnosed with a BO and through the week I actually miscarried. I needed medical management for mine, as my body just wasn't getting the hint that something was wrong. Well, I took the meds and had absolutely no pain through the entire process. I don't know if it was the tea or not, but I know a lot of women say the process is painful, but it wasn't for me.


----------



## TTC100

Tui said:


> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tui said:
> 
> 
> Symptom spotting time....
> 
> 5dpo .... backache and a bit crampy.
> 
> 
> exciting :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Too early to mean anything. Just bored waiting to test. Will drive you all crazy I promise, lol.Click to expand...

Well, I sure hope it's not nothing! fx! How early is it possible for implantation to happen? I know every woman is different. I didn't have any IB with my last pregnancy, but I did have a killer lower back ache for 3 days around the time if implantation. Looking back on it now, that's prob what it was. 

So my coworker has been really moody lately and just plain hard to deal with. Found out today she is pregnant, so that makes soooo much sense...lol. I don't think I was that moody (well, at least I don't remember) :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer123

I read ib happened between 7 and 10 days.... So some people can get bfp earlier bc of earlier implantation


----------



## Tui

I think you can implant from 5dpo. 6-9dpo is the average. I've had a bfp at 8dpo before. Just a squinter but it was there, lol. 

So fed up with waiting. So tired too. Doesn't help that it's 5.50am right now. DH is up early so I am doing a bnb check. Hope you ladies are well.


----------



## Kirst81

Hi Ladies,

I would love to join in, if i can.

Im 33 and we have been ttc no 1 since June 2013 with 2 losses along the way.

I am guessing i am 6dpo as i don't temp just go by opk's and cm etc.

Good luck everyone and sorry for your losses xx


----------



## Tui

Welcome kirst. Sorry for your own losses x

I'm 6dpo now. 2 more days before I can poas, lol.


----------



## firsttimer123

I was crazy person in dollar store buying millions of hpt and opks lol


----------



## Tui

Doesn't matter how old you are though, I bet you still got embarrassed at the checkout, lol.


----------



## firsttimer123

Lol more embarrassed that I'm buying many instead of just one! Cashier probably thought I was nutty


----------



## Kirst81

Im with you on that i think if i buy more than one they'll be like what!!! how many do you need and I'm pretty sure i always blush at the checkout lol.

Im trying to hold out until 10dpo to start testing which will be Monday, i do only have three tests left so that is helping me to hold off (well for now!!)


----------



## LovingAngel

Hi Ladies, I'd like to join you! I'm currently 9DPO today and I am really going nuts!


----------



## Tui

Hi angel, welcome. 

Yes I've been a bit crazy this time round too. When will you test?


----------



## LovingAngel

I'm trying to hold off until at least 11dpo but I want to now!! Do you track your bbt?


----------



## LovingAngel

How about yourself? Also, thank you for the welcome! :)


----------



## Tui

Yes I'm temping at the moment. I'll be 8dpo tomorrow and I'm going to start testing. I have had a squinter at 8dpo before. I'm far too impatient to wait any longer, lol.


----------



## TTC100

Hi ladies...happy weekend! Welcome Kirst81 and LovingAngel! So happy it's the weekend. Might test tomorrow or Sunday. Have no idea how many dpo I am (suspect 6-8). Anyway, been feeling some twinges lately. And, today my lower abdomen feels like something is pulling on it. Prob all in my head though bc I didn't feel anything last time (other than the lower back ache)...or at least I didn't pay attention as much as I do now after the loss. Could also be gas...darn gas can feel so much like the real thing! lol If anyone else tests this weekend, let us know how it goes!


----------



## LovingAngel

Oh good luck!!! How's your chart looking? This is only my second month charting so Im no expert on reading them but mine is looking different than last month so I'm hoping that's a good thing!!


----------



## LovingAngel

Thank you for the welcome! The pulling sensation sounds like a promising sin to me. Yesterday I thought I felt flutters but it could've just been gas too!!! I hate symptom sporting but it's so hard not too


----------



## Tui

I've been a moody irrational cow, so I'm hoping it's pregnancy hormones and not just me being a biatch, lol.


----------



## TTC100

LovingAngel said:


> Thank you for the welcome! The pulling sensation sounds like a promising sin to me. Yesterday I thought I felt flutters but it could've just been gas too!!! I hate symptom sporting but it's so hard not too

I know!! So hard! I have flutters too, and those I had for sure last time too. But I am going to assume its gas until by BFP says otherwise!:dust:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Tui said:


> I've been a moody irrational cow, so I'm hoping it's pregnancy hormones and not just me being a biatch, lol.

I can second this as my DH told me so yesterday <3 :blush: haha.

I poas x2 this morning :blush::haha: I have no self control what so ever. 
Both have shadows on them but they are IC's and I heard they can do that. Here is a pic of them anyway for anyone who would want to see. :hugs:
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=390885

Much love, rationality and :dust: to you all <3


----------



## TTC100

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Tui said:
> 
> 
> I've been a moody irrational cow, so I'm hoping it's pregnancy hormones and not just me being a biatch, lol.
> 
> I can second this as my DH told me so yesterday <3 :blush: haha.
> 
> I poas x2 this morning :blush::haha: I have no self control what so ever.
> Both have shadows on them but they are IC's and I heard they can do that. Here is a pic of them anyway for anyone who would want to see. :hugs:
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=390885
> 
> 
> Much love, rationality and :dust: to you all <3Click to expand...

Yep, I see what you are talking about....fx! I took one this morning....BFN :nope: Even if I am, it is way too early anyway...I just couldn't help myself. Knowing my luck so far this year though, I prob missed the boat this month...will test again in a few days.


----------



## LovingAngel

I also caved and tested and got BFN. My temp also really dropped today so I'm pretty sure the witch is on her way. &#128542; hoping for you ladies though!


----------



## TTC100

LovingAngel said:


> I also caved and tested and got BFN. My temp also really dropped today so I'm pretty sure the witch is on her way. &#128542; hoping for you ladies though!

I'm feeling a little like :witch: is coming...light crampy lower abdomen/back and twinges, although it shouldn't be here for another 7-10 days. One twinge today was so strong it briefly took my breath away. I hope it's not for either of us...but even if it is :witch:, we will just try again next month. It's only a matter of time!


----------



## Tui

8dpo bfn so far, sigh. 

Amber, I do see something. My early bfps have looked like that. Fingers crossed.


----------



## TTC100

Having terrible heartburn yesterday and today. I never get heartburn, but that was my very first pregnancy symptom last time. Got a :bfn: today though, so we'll see. Suspect I am 7dpo, so still very early. Is it possible to have symptoms before the BFP?


----------



## firsttimer123

I am on,t 1-2 dpo...with first preg cycle I had a lot of creamy cm... None yet :(


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi ladies, 
Can I join?
I had a mmc in Feb followed by a d & c. My first af after was last week so I'm cd7 right now waiting for the big show. 
Amber - I totally see lines on those tests. 
I'm not sure who asked about supplements that people take but a great resource is Making Babies by Sami David. It's based on chinese medicine and the different types we are. Www.makingbabiesprogram.com has an online survey to tell you what you are and the book is at Indigo or maybe in your local library. 
I had 2 losses before dd and then followed my "type" program and was pg with dd within 2 months. I've just begun the program again.


----------



## Tui

Welcome ready.

9dpo and bfn for me. Think I'm out. Normally get a hint by now.

Good luck everyone else x


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

TTC100 some really positive symptoms then. How exciting! I think AF cramps 7dpo ish is a good sign. 

Readynwaiting, thanks I've done another today shall I post it up?

Tui, did they really? I'm clueless on these tests I've never used them before, I did get a shadow again today but it looks darker I think* I don't know what to expect from these tests the ink is like purple they are odd. I'll pop my "progression" pic on today from 5 to-7dpo ridiculously early I know. I don't know what to make of them. Until I see a beaming positive it's hard to tell. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=391398 what do you think ladies?



ss woke up today and just do not feel pregnant at all. like intuitively. However my bbs are really aching and full. DH passed a comment on the fullness of them :blush: I've had creamy cm... what does that mean? My veins look HUGE across my chest and bbs and upper arms. Other than that I'm tired and moody haha. I have been charting since the day before I ovulated and have no idea how to read it :haha:


----------



## Tui

Not sure amber, it's hard to tell this early. I have had bad evaps on those before now. Get a frer if you can. Then you will know for sure. Maybe leave it a day or two though.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Tui said:


> Not sure amber, it's hard to tell this early. I have had bad evaps on those before now. Get a frer if you can. Then you will know for sure. Maybe leave it a day or two though.

I agree, I will probably wait either until I get a real line or AF due date before doing a Frer. :)


----------



## TTC100

Hi ladies...hope everyone is hanging in there! Not sure what is going on with me. Took another test this morning, and it was a BFN. Had terrible heartburn this morning, but it seems to be easing up. If I am not pregnant, then my body is completely changing because I never get heartburn. Last time was when I was pregnant. Will wait to test again until this weekend unless something tells me otherwise.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Amber-that line is darker but I agree you should get a frer. With lines like that on an ic you should have a clear line on a frer. GL


----------



## Tui

TTC100 said:


> Hi ladies...hope everyone is hanging in there! Not sure what is going on with me. Took another test this morning, and it was a BFN. Had terrible heartburn this morning, but it seems to be easing up. If I am not pregnant, then my body is completely changing because I never get heartburn. Last time was when I was pregnant. Will wait to test again until this weekend unless something tells me otherwise.

My body is giving me pregnancy symptoms too, and I'm definitely not. Early April Fools? :haha: NOT


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks everyone, I don't like these IC's :nope: They do help me with not poas such as frers or digitals from 4 seconds po though :help: haha. 

Anywhooooo, I will ask DH very nicely if he wouldnt mind popping out to get me one and I will update with my BFN later (not feeling it). :hugs:

Love and :babydust: to you all!


----------



## Kirst81

Hi Ready, sorry for your loss and good luck for this month.

Hi Amber - I can definitely see what your seeing on those tests, good luck with the frer.

Tui and TTC100 I'm in the same boat as you 10dpo today and stark white negative - fx its just to early for us, although i always start to lose hope the closer AF gets, i think she is due to arrive around Thu/Fri.

Firsttimer123 i think i had lots of creamy cm in my last BFP cycle (although it was a yr ago now so could be wrong) and I've had lots this month since around 5dpo but BFN this morning so who knows.

Other than the CM i had low back ache yesterday but had done a lot of housework so possibly just down to that, also cramping this morning but feels just like AF cramps.


----------



## LovingAngel

Good Morning Ladies, I am now at 12 dpo, AF should arrive for me tomorrow. Since my major drop on 10dpo my temp went up slightly on both 11 & today at 12dpo. This is only my second month charting, but last month my temp crashed at 11 dpo and just continued to drop till AF came. It looks different than my chart last month for sure, but my last two temps are still not close to where they were before the crash at 10 dpo. Anyone have any insight?


----------



## Kirst81

Hi LovingAngel - I dont temp and so have no experience with charts apart from what i hear other ladies say, i know around implantation many women have reported a dip in their temps and then they begin to rise again, fx for you.

When do you plan on testing again.


----------



## LovingAngel

Thanks Kirsti, where are you at in your cycle? 

Since AF is due tomorrow, I will wait until wednesday to test if she doesn't show that is or if my temp shoots up tomorrow curiosity might just get the best of me.


----------



## Kirst81

Im around 10dpo and tested BFN this morning so going to try and hold off testing for a couple more days, AF is due Thur/Fri. 

That sounds a good plan, I'm sure it will be hard not to test tomorrow if you get a good temp.


----------



## LovingAngel

That sounds like a good plan, hopefully I'll be able to join in and test with you wednesday!! fingers crossed!! :) Try not to get discouraged&#8230; 10dpo is still early!


----------



## Tui

Most of the time my temps don't drop till day of AF, but last month it crashed the day before. You will get to know whats normal for you after a few months. Unfortunately the only sure fast way of knowing is when you get two lines, all the rest is guess work. Frustrating isn't it, lol.


----------



## TTC100

Hi ladies! Hope all is well!! How is everyone feeling? I have my fingers crossed for all of you! I am not sure what is going on with me. I am about 9 dpo. Been having terrible heartburn the past couple of days. None today but I have been having lower abdomen twinges today. Also been having terrible gas pains.....and I mean terrible! It's weird because I don't need to have a bowel movement. It's just terrible gas pains. The last time I had this was when I was pregnant last. I also noticed today that I started some light pink/brown spotting. I tested with a FRER but got a BFN....hope my hormones aren't all screwy from the m/c and I'm having progesterone issues :( AF should be here Sunday or Monday, roughly. I guess we will see what happens. Hang in there, ladies!


----------



## Tui

HOLY CRAP 10dpo
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4509 (Large).jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TTC100

Tui said:


> HOLY CRAP 10dpo

Woo-hoo!!!! Looks like a BFP to me....congrats!


----------



## Tui

Thank you. I'm in total shock here!


----------



## TTC100

Tui said:


> Thank you. I'm in total shock here!

I bet.....that's awesome! Looks like all of our baby dust is rubbing off!!


----------



## firsttimer123

Congrats tui!!! Fingers crossed this is a lucky cycle for all of us!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats Tui!!!!


----------



## TTC100

How are you feeling, Tui? Any discernible symptoms?


----------



## TTC100

Looks like I am out this cycle. The brown spotting has picked up today. I started getting brown spotting about 3 days before I started my last period, and I am about 10dpo today, so that seems about right for :witch: Better luck for me next month


----------



## Tui

Sorry ttc100. Next time for sure.

No major symptoms here now apart from being a bit tired and achey back. I was more symptomatic a few days ago. I was psychopathic one day. Throwing up in my mouth the other. Wasn't like me.


----------



## LovingAngel

Congrats Tui, so happy for you!!! :)


----------



## TTC100

Tui said:


> Sorry ttc100. Next time for sure.
> 
> No major symptoms here now apart from being a bit tired and achey back. I was more symptomatic a few days ago. I was psychopathic one day. Throwing up in my mouth the other. Wasn't like me.

Thanks, Tui! I've only had one loss so far, so I consider myself to be lucky. Given what you've been through, you definitely deserve a sticky bean! Keep in touch...would love to join you on your journey to motherhood :happydance:


----------



## Tui

That's sweet of you, thank you. You can pop in my journal anytime - it's the link in my siggy - Tui's Quest for a Nest - would love to keep in touch if anyone wants to.

Not going anywhere yet though. Will be sticking around till everyone has tested. We need some more bfp's yet. Come on girls. Where is everyone at dpo wise?


----------



## TTC100

Yes! I second that. I am out of the race this month most likely, but curious how everyone else is feeling....any closer to a :bfp:?


----------



## firsttimer123

I think I am only 1 or 2 dpo... Had lots of creamy cm... Possibly good sign?


----------



## Kirst81

Congratulations Tui, fantastic news 

Hopefully there will be some more BFP's coming shortly, although I'm pretty sure I'm out 12dpo today and a BFN for me this morning and AF due Friday.

Sending lots of :dust: everyones way x


----------



## Kirst81

TTC100 said:


> Looks like I am out this cycle. The brown spotting has picked up today. I started getting brown spotting about 3 days before I started my last period, and I am about 10dpo today, so that seems about right for :witch: Better luck for me next month


Sorry TTC100, fx for next month.


----------



## AH100

Hi Everyone 

I know i am a bit late, but can I join in? I am 32, husband also 32 and had a miscarriage in dec '14. 

This is my first month charting and I think I am 7 dpo - should test next Wednesday (8th) but will probably test on the 7th as husband is leaving the country for work for a week on the 7th. 

Congrats Tui!!!


----------



## TTC100

Welcome! Thanks! I'm a little worried about the spotting, though. Im concerned that it could be a progesterone problem. Anyone know about that or heard of it being normal? I see my OB on 4/8 and was thinking about asking for supplements. If I don't have a problem though, could it hurt to take them anyway? I just don't know if there is such a thing as too much.


----------



## AH100

Hi TTC100

I am also concerned about my progesterone levels as I am spotting more than usual after mc than before. This month I have been spotting from 4 dpo to 6 dpo (yesterday) and clearing up today (very brown) - very unusual.

I was prescribed progesterone before my mc in dec'14 to try and prevent it as I had some bleeding in my uterus at that time. My OB said it probably would not help but there is no harm or side-effects from progesterone so it can't hurt to try. 

I still have a lot of the prescribed progesterone left and considering taking it next month 2 dpo. Any ideas???


----------



## TTC100

AH100 said:


> Hi TTC100
> 
> I am also concerned about my progesterone levels as I am spotting more than usual after mc than before. This month I have been spotting from 4 dpo to 6 dpo (yesterday) and clearing up today (very brown) - very unusual.
> 
> I was prescribed progesterone before my mc in dec'14 to try and prevent it as I had some bleeding in my uterus at that time. My OB said it probably would not help but there is no harm or side-effects from progesterone so it can't hurt to try.
> 
> I still have a lot of the prescribed progesterone left and considering taking it next month 2 dpo. Any ideas???

That's good to know! Thanks! Sorry for your loss :hugs: I'm gonna talk to my OB on the 8th and see what she says. I never had spotting before the m/c and this cycle I had it at ovulation and now at 10dpo, roughly. Don't know if it's related but I'd rather figure it out now. I hear you are supposed to start it around 2-3 dpo.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I am more apt to go the natural way and so my suggestion would be consulting a naturopath or traditional chinese medicine practitioner. Ob tend to just give you pills where the latter gets to the root of the problem and tries to repair the issues. I've had no luck with med doctors and have been going the other route.
I had a live/dry blood analysis done which showed the problems within my body (parasites, anemic, poor circulation, over worked liver) and am now repairing these with herbs, supplements and diet change. 
I don't remember if I posted this book on this thread but Making Babies by Sami David is fantastic as far as helping with such issues as spotting and suggesting what you should do to improve it. I guess for me if the medical practices have been tried, tested and true for 5000 years as opposed to a hundred years I think they have figured it out lol.


----------



## Tui

Herbal remedies definitely work. I've seen it often. They do take at least 3 months though. 

My problem seems to be age related. I just have to wait for a good egg! Hopefully this is the one. Ovulation was very painful, so I hope that despite it being cd11, early even for me, that this egg was a beauty, lol. Grow baby grow.


----------



## TTC100

Thanks, ladies....that is all great advice! I think I will contact a naturopath. There is a great one in my area. :witch: officially showed for me today :( My lower back began bothering me and then the official flow began. Instead of spotting for 3 days like I did last month, I only spotted for 1. My cycle this month was 27 days. Before my m/c and after I stopped b/c, my cycles were at 35 days...so maybe that is a good improvement? I just don't know how long my LP is. The only line I got on an opk last cycle was on Saturday March 21 (only 11 days ago), but it was not as dark as the control line, so technically not positive. The next day the line was disappearing, so maybe I o'd earlier and just missed my surge. I was only testing once a day. I am going to try the first response one this time, so I am supposed to start testing with that on cd5 (Sunday). fx!


----------



## TTC100

Tui said:


> Herbal remedies definitely work. I've seen it often. They do take at least 3 months though.
> 
> My problem seems to be age related. I just have to wait for a good egg! Hopefully this is the one. Ovulation was very painful, so I hope that despite it being cd11, early even for me, that this egg was a beauty, lol. Grow baby grow.

It is a beauty, Tui.....I can feel it! Come on, sticky bean!!! You can do it!


----------



## TTC100

Hi ladies!!! How is everyone doing? I am cd5 and am nearing the end of AF....it has been good. Lighter than my first after the mc but not too light. Never needed a tampon. Very minor dull lower backache....overall, can't complain. Started the FR digi today. I have decided to test with OPKs about 2-3 times per day. Last cycle I did once a day at about 2pm and never got a positive (although the line got darker), so I may have missed it. Just in case I don't surge in the morning like most women, I am testing once with FMU. Think FMU, 4pm, and 11pm should catch something...fx! It's amazing at how crazy the TWW makes you. I was even relieved when AF showed up...just happy to see something even if not a BFP..lol. Baby dust to all!:dust:


----------



## Tui

Sounds like you have your bases covered. Good luck this month.


----------



## TTC100

Thanks...might be a tad overboard, but oh well...lol. How are you feeling Tui?


----------



## Tui

I'm fine thanks. This is the boring bit where you don't feel pregnant, lol. Busy doing jobs round the house as we both have the week off.


----------



## TTC100

Ya, I bet. I didn't start to feel pregnant last time until about 5w3 since LMP. Not only was I 3 days past expected AF, but I was dying from killer heartburn! That was really it, though. Boobs didn't start hurting until a few hours after BFP...that was probably all mental...haha


----------



## Kirst81

Hi Ladies, hope everyone enjoyed the easter weekend.

Well AF got me Friday as expected so today is cd5 for me and i don't normally ov until around cd16-18 so a bit of a way to go.

Decided to start temping, so just waiting for my thermometer to arrive in the next couple of days and then i will see if i can get the hang of it.

TTC100 i normally use my opk's around 3pm and have luckily always managed to catch my surge but mine does seem to last at least 2 days. Hopefully once you catch it the first time it will start to follow a pattern so you then won't miss it.

Tui - glad your feeling ok, i agree i don't think i started to feel many symptoms until 5-6wks except for unbearable boobies literally straight away. Enjoy your week off.


----------



## TTC100

Kirst81 said:


> Hi Ladies, hope everyone enjoyed the easter weekend.
> 
> Well AF got me Friday as expected so today is cd5 for me and i don't normally ov until around cd16-18 so a bit of a way to go.
> 
> Decided to start temping, so just waiting for my thermometer to arrive in the next couple of days and then i will see if i can get the hang of it.
> 
> TTC100 i normally use my opk's around 3pm and have luckily always managed to catch my surge but mine does seem to last at least 2 days. Hopefully once you catch it the first time it will start to follow a pattern so you then won't miss it.
> 
> Tui - glad your feeling ok, i agree i don't think i started to feel many symptoms until 5-6wks except for unbearable boobies literally straight away. Enjoy your week off.

Thanks, Kirst81! Last cycle I used the OPK at 2pm...cd16, BFN. cd17, it was darker but not positive based on the instructions. then cd18, BNF. So maybe I missed it...not sure. Same thing happened to me the cycle I got pregnant. I was testing at 4pm and never got a positive. I guess I just timed it right that time...lol :) cd7 today, we'll see if I can do it again! Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Kirst81

TTC100 - Sounds like testing morning, afternoon and evening for a while will be the best thing to detect it, as you fell pregnant without getting a positive you must have literally just missed it.
FX you get that super dark OPK this month and catch that little eggy, good luck and lots of baby dust :dust: xx


----------



## TTC100

Kirst81 said:


> TTC100 - Sounds like testing morning, afternoon and evening for a while will be the best thing to detect it, as you fell pregnant without getting a positive you must have literally just missed it.
> FX you get that super dark OPK this month and catch that little eggy, good luck and lots of baby dust :dust: xx

Thanks, hope so too for everyone! I am cd10 and I think o is on the horizon. My lower abdomen is starting to feel "sore" almost and I feel some pressure in my lower abdomen. No + opk just yet..I did buy a BBT so i'll see if I o this month. I never temped before, as I thought it would make me crazy...but what the heck? When you are at the top of the cliff, you might as well jump off! haha


----------



## Tui

Got 3+ weeks on my digi today. I'm 21dpo. Ticker is set to LMP so a bit behind. It's what doc and midwife will go by though. 

How is everyone doing?

ttc100 - I had really bad ovulation pain last month, and my uterus felt bruised, lol. Hope it's a good sign for you.


----------



## TTC100

Tui said:


> Got 3+ weeks on my digi today. I'm 21dpo. Ticker is set to LMP so a bit behind. It's what doc and midwife will go by though.
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> ttc100 - I had really bad ovulation pain last month, and my uterus felt bruised, lol. Hope it's a good sign for you.

Awesome Tui! Very excited for you....when will your first appt be? I woke up this AM at 6 to take my temp. 96.87...we'll see how it goes. I also started drinking raspberry leaf tea again when AF showed. I started drinking about 3 cups per day about 2 weeks before the m/c and continued to drink it for about 10 weeks (until 1st AF arrived). I stopped after AF just because I read you shouldn't drink it during o. Well I picked it back up again when AF arrived. Think I will drink it through this weekend and then hold off again until either AF or BFP. I don't know if it is doing much, although I had zero pain during the m/c, AF has been pretty easy, and my cycles seem to have shortened to 27 days from 35 days pre-m/c.


----------



## Tui

Not sure raspberry leaf tea is supposed to be drunk when ttc or first trimester. What I have read says only last trimester. Guess there are conflicting bits of advice out there. No wonder we get confused.

No appointments yet. Will see doc at some point. She can arrange a scan when I ask so I'll wait a while.


----------



## TTC100

Tui said:


> Not sure raspberry leaf tea is supposed to be drunk when ttc or first trimester. What I have read says only last trimester. Guess there are conflicting bits of advice out there. No wonder we get confused.
> 
> No appointments yet. Will see doc at some point. She can arrange a scan when I ask so I'll wait a while.

Ya I read last trimester for sure, but also up until o is fine, just don't want to drink it during implantation. I just had the weirdest thing happen. Was having lunch and felt like something was coming out. Went to the restroom thinking it was bleeding even though AF is over and a good sized chunk of tissue came out. I didn't think I would have any tissue left after hcg dropped to zero and I am already on second AF. Hope that doesn't affect our chances :(


----------



## Tui

Better out than in. Probably just got a bit stuck somewhere. If hcg is zero then there is no worries about retained tissue.


----------



## TTC100

Good to know...thanks!


----------



## Kirst81

Glad everything is going well Tui, its always nice to see the weeks progressing on the digitals.

TTC100 - They were my exact views on temping also, will it make me even crazier than i already am. My thermometer arrived but i have yet to start using it so really should get my bum in gear. Any signs you may have ovulated yet?

Im currently CD13 so i think I'm likely to ovulate around the weekend, planning to start my opk's this afternoon.


----------



## TTC100

Nothing yet, Kirst. I am cd15 and really no o signs except for wet cm the other day and I still have some cm today. No + opks at all. I tried feeling for my cervix and I think I felt it...not sure. lol. I felt something that felt like the tip of a nose, which indicates no o. I have been temping, but I honestly don't know how to read this thing or what to make of it...haha My chart is below. I am a bit worried. My cycle last month was 27 days, so if I don't o soon, I am concerned that I will have too short of an LP. But my mind is also trying to convince me that I wont o at all....geez...so frustrating! I actually have a f/u US tomorrow morning to check on my lining and an ovarian cyst I had back in Feb. Doc thinks the cyst was from ovulating, but she just wanted to confirm it is gone now. Maybe they can tell me something from the US tomorrow about whether I am going to o soon or not!
 



Attached Files:







mychart 4_15.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TTC100

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing? I'm cd15 and it looks like ovulation is on its way for me. My opks have all been stark white negative, but today it is getting darker...so excited!! I'm still temping too, so I will be able to confirm for sure.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0342.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TTC100

Also just noticed a bunch of ewcm....I think it's time to bd!!! fx! :happydance:


----------



## Kirst81

Great news TTC100, hope you got down to it :winkwink: sending lots of :dust:

I decided last minute to take a bit of a break this month, so no opk testing and no bd schedule just when we fancy it instead.

So I'm now cd19 and pretty sure due to ov pains and EWCM that i ovulated sat/sun, we did bd sunday but i think i probably missed it and the last time before that i think was probably a couple of days too early so i am actually looking forward to a relaxed cycle which i think i really needed.


----------



## TTC100

Kirst81 said:


> Great news TTC100, hope you got down to it :winkwink: sending lots of :dust:
> 
> I decided last minute to take a bit of a break this month, so no opk testing and no bd schedule just when we fancy it instead.
> 
> So I'm now cd19 and pretty sure due to ov pains and EWCM that i ovulated sat/sun, we did bd sunday but i think i probably missed it and the last time before that i think was probably a couple of days too early so i am actually looking forward to a relaxed cycle which i think i really needed.

I understand, Kirst. This stuff can make you crazy! It's prob when you stop trying that you'll catch that eggy! Looks like I prob ovulated late Sun. My temp rose above my coverline and stayed there this morning. One more and I think I can confirm o. If we don't catch it this month, it's not for a lack of trying...haha. Thinking I'm gonna stop temping after confirming o and let whatever happens, happen during the TWW.


----------



## Kirst81

TTC did you get your confirmation of ov from temping the following day, certainly sounds like you have done all you can for this cycle, fx you caught that eggy.

it really can make you crazy right, the break this month is actually making me look forward to going all out next month as I'm 99% sure we are already out this month due to when we bd'd and i'm thinking I'm gonna give temping a go just need to decide when to start as i already have my thermometer and signed up to FF to start monitoring.

Are you a symptom spotter, if so you will have to let me know if you notice anything different this month. I tell myself every month i won't but i always do, although with my first BFP i didn't notice anything until 10/11dpo (bloating and sensitive nips) and that was what made me test and it was clear as day.


----------



## TTC100

Kirst81 said:


> TTC did you get your confirmation of ov from temping the following day, certainly sounds like you have done all you can for this cycle, fx you caught that eggy.
> 
> it really can make you crazy right, the break this month is actually making me look forward to going all out next month as I'm 99% sure we are already out this month due to when we bd'd and i'm thinking I'm gonna give temping a go just need to decide when to start as i already have my thermometer and signed up to FF to start monitoring.
> 
> Are you a symptom spotter, if so you will have to let me know if you notice anything different this month. I tell myself every month i won't but i always do, although with my first BFP i didn't notice anything until 10/11dpo (bloating and sensitive nips) and that was what made me test and it was clear as day.

Hi Kirst...I did confirm o. Looks like I o'd on the 19th, so I am 5dpo. As soon as I o'd, my temps increased quite a bit and have stayed that way so far. It is very interesting....temping can tell you a lot about your body! We bd'd the day before o, the day of o, and the day after, so if we don't catch the egg this month, it's not due to lack of trying...haha. Let me know what you think when you start temping. It gets addicting..haha. Hope you catch that egg anyway...it only takes once! Fx for you!

I don't put too much thought into symptoms because I had zero symptoms the last time until about 14-15dpo...started to get killer heartburn. However, I have noticed that I have a ton of creamy, white cm since o. I honestly never noticed it before, but it is quite a bit. I had a bit of a lower backache the other day. I do feel the occasional twinge and strangeness in my uterus (some fluttering), but I can't rule out gas either...lol. We'll see...it's times like this when I wish I was psychic.


----------



## Kirst81

Hi TTC,

Hows is going?, are you testing this month or gonna wait it out for AF to show or not show, fx she is a no show for you.

im CD28 today so expecting AF in 2-4 days, pretty sure she will arrive but ready to go for it next month after this little break.


----------



## TTC100

Hi Kirst! 12dpo today. Tested with FMU at 10dpo and got a BFN. Still pretty early. Haven't tested since. However, AF might be on her way. I woke up the AM today with some light brown spotting. Hasn't really happened for the rest of the day, but last cycle I got spotting the day before AF. My temps are still pretty high, so no sign of AF there. If it doesn't start by morning or if I don't get more spotting for the rest of the day, I think I am going to test again in the AM. I'll be 13dpo...should be something by then. Last time, I tested at 17dpo, and my BFP was pretty dark and showed up right away. I know it's not over til AF shows up, but I'm afraid the odds might be against me this cycle. Fortunately, next time I o, I will be on vacation, so some relaxation might just do the trick....third times the charm!


----------

